# Trout frenzy report 11/20



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Trout Fishing has been fantastic throughout the month of November and it looks like with this warm weather will keep this bite going through Christmas. The artificial bite is tough. Live shrimp under a popping cork is catching a lot of specks and they are definitely keyed in on shrimp. We are having to release as many as we can keep with lots of little ones everywhere. But they make it fun with constant catching going on. The afternoon bite is where it is at for sure. The birds are not consistent but they are showing up sporadically in the afternoons also.

November dates available are *TOMOROW* 21st, 24th, 29th and 30th. If someone wants to go tomorrow give me a call tonight!

Plenty of dates in December still!!

See you on the water!!

Capt Craig Lambert
832-338-4570
galvetonfish.com


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Sunday the 29th is still open and I am still whackin em!

Plenty of dates open next week and throughout December.

Easy limits again today.

Take a kid fishing!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

These trout are like the energizer bunny!!!

They keep limiting and limiting and limiting...

8.5 lb sheepshead is a huge sheepie and probably the biggest of the year on my boat. It was a monster convict that we thought was a red.

December is wide open for any who are brave enough. I have plenty of weekend and weekday dates left open.

Take a kid fishing and Happy Turkey Day to all!!!!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

The bite continues. I have this weekend (12/4, 12/5 and 12/6) including Friday wide open for anyone interested in getting in on this trout bite while we have this fantastic weather. Get it while it's hot!

Thanks
Capt Craig Lambert
832-338-4570
galvestonfish.com
[email protected]

Look for a more detailed report which I will post in the next day or 2 on my 2cool blog.


----------

